# Waterproof Cast Lining - Experience?



## Zoomy29er (Aug 16, 2012)

I know the old school plaster and fiberglass casts and linings could not get wet, but I just learned that there are now waterproof linings that can be wet for bathing and even swimming. Is this something I would have to request in advance when I get my cast in a week or is it used standard? 

Sure would be nice to be able to run/elliptical/stationary recumbent bike without a cast getting quite so nasty for so many weeks. :smallviolin:


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

Tough to envision that. Regardless of whether or not the cast itself is "waterproof" you wouldn't want to get water down inside the cast. I don't know if there are any shortcuts to the six weeks we all have to wear our casts. Just put on a plastic bag in the shower, forget swimming, enjoy.


----------



## NismoGriff (May 15, 2011)

They do make a waterproof cast liner called goretex. I did have a cast made with it once and the liner really seemed to stick to my skin. I had to have it changed for a conventional cast liner. I think there is a sticky side to it and the doc rolled it on the wrong way. It was probably the worst applied cast I've ever had (and I've had many) so I'm not sure the goretex had a fair shot. I'm thinking there was no cast tech available that day cause the doc really seemed like a fish out of water in the cast room. Also, there is a new padding that is more like convenional padding but it can get wet and will dry out faster. Not sure I'd trust it... last fall I had casts on both arms for TFCC problems and I was in for a cast change and found out that one cast had gotten a little water inside of it. What it does to your skin is not a pretty sight.


----------

